# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  طلب

## khaled aljonidee

لو ما فيها غلبه  :Icon31: 


بدي اي شرح عن السيركت
 اي شي 
 تقارير الللابات
او شي بخص المادة
و يا ريت يكون بيحويها بشكل شامل و بسيط :Icon31: 


و شكراً

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا خالد
يعطيك العافية 

كأنه ما حدا اخذها هالمادة 
 :Bl (14):

----------

